# Forearm Hurts/Strains during Bicep Curl!?



## Kozlov (Mar 11, 2011)

I am currently aiming to get strong and poweful so I am lifting heavy (for me). I am doing 4-6 sets of 5-8 reps, however, recently my right forearm has started to hurt after I have done bicep curls - as if I was working the forearm.

How can I stop this?

Why does my forearm hurt after I bicep curl?

Thanks


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't offer much experience with injuries but to take a gentle stab at your problem, I would say make sure you're getting enough/the right food down your neck for repair and take a week off any weight lifting.

Following that, if the pain continues, get a checkup :thumbup1:

Best of luck pal

Out of curiosity.. where did you come up with your username?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How tight are you grippingthe bar mate? Try loosening the grip slightly


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

Wrap and warm up.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

could be tendon pain mate, also known as tendonitis, when you lift heavier than normal you stress the tendons more.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I used to get this problem and still do. It's because your wrists are at an unnatural position when doing curls with a straight bar.

What I do is use the ez bar,rope,cables or dumbbells just avoid the straight bar


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

I get the same problem... to me it feels like the pain is inside my forearm, its hard to describe but it definately hurts from time to time. I give it a few days rest when it flares up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why are you doing bicep curls if you want more strength ? do close grip chin ups slowly


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

bry1979 said:


> could be tendon pain mate, also known as tendonitis, when you lift heavier than normal you stress the tendons more.


Yep,definitely sounds like Tendonitis,I'm having trouble with it aswell and have started using Ibuprofen gel on it which helps a bit,also been recommemded to use wrist wraps but can't comment on them as still in the process of getting them!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ukbeefcake said:


> I used to get this problem and still do. It's because your wrists are at an unnatural position when doing curls with a straight bar.
> 
> What I do is use the ez bar,rope,cables or dumbbells just avoid the straight bar


This, i get it too so i cant train with straight bars, gotta use dumb bells.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i use wrist wraps and to be fair they are good when the hand and forearm separates like when deadlifting but i found either an ez bar or dumbbells worked best without any pain in the wrist`s but also just gripping a straight bar with thumbs and first 2 fingers and not using the 2 smaller fingers too much kind of like an ez bar motion on a straight bar:confused1: :lol:


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Got the same problem just lay off the training until it clears up, if its persistant you could go down the route of a cortisone jab at the docs that shud sort it:thumbup1:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Do hammer curls, its probably tendon pain and its a ****er

NEVER use an EZ bar or straight bar as you will be agony if its tendons


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

Get this from ez bar preacher curls. Ok with a straight bar standing though. Just gotta find what hurts and what doesn't .


----------



## Kozlov (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise - it has been a bit less strained the pass few days so hopefully it will keep up!


----------



## Kozlov (Mar 11, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> I can't offer much experience with injuries but to take a gentle stab at your problem, I would say make sure you're getting enough/the right food down your neck for repair and take a week off any weight lifting.
> 
> Following that, if the pain continues, get a checkup :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Kozlov is a wrestler and martial artist I am quite a fan of


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

get some good gloves mate, I feel I have to grip less since then, and try to keep your range of motion monitored so that your arms dont stray- causing your forearms to help keep balance, but never use momentum to get the weight up


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Please dont buy gloves


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Do hammer curls, its probably tendon pain and its a ****er
> 
> NEVER use an EZ bar or straight bar as you will be agony if its tendons


Answer right here, hammer curls less strain on tendons.


----------

